# outpatient diagnostics then observation admission for complications



## kadensmom (Mar 24, 2010)

We had a patient that had an outpatient bronchoscopy (0 days global). In recovery the patient began having significant chest pain and was admitted for observation and then discharged the following day. 

Since the procedure was outpatient, can I bill the observation admission/discharge? If so, will I need to send two separate claims because the observation came after the procedure and modifiers 25 and 57 do not apply?


Help 

Kara Hawes, CPC
khawes@medwebsoultions.net


----------



## FTessaBartels (Mar 25, 2010)

*Modifier 25*

Actually the admission for observation was a significant, separately identifiable E/M service.  Modifier 25.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

